# Chinese Algae Eaters - Take them back?



## Tezak (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought 3 CAEs for my 50 gallon tank without doing my research. I was looking for SAEs (which my LFS didn't have) so I saw CAEs and said 'Meh, close enough'. They've been great for the 3 months or so that I've had them. My tank used to constantly have green fuzzy algae growing on all glass surfaces and a green slime on the plants and logs. The CAEs devoured the slime until it was gone, and they kept the algae on the glass trimmed down to a barely noticeable level. I then had a new problem, Black Brush Algae, which the CAEs don't seem to touch.

Anyway, today I was reading about how to get rid of BBA, and finally did some reading on the CAEs. They're pretty territorial with each other, and they're getting big (a full 2 inches now) but they haven't been bothering my barbs or tetras and have been keeping the algae in check. I recently moved, however, and since I moved 2 weeks ago the algae has been much better (probably since the KH in the water in my new place is much lower). I'm worried that the CAEs are going to start getting aggressive towards my other fish. Should I try to trade them in at my LFS now or wait to see if they become a problem?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Nerite snails cleared up my 33 gallon tank in a few days. Glass is now clear as when I first got the tank. Red striped nerites!

Maylasian trumpets in the substrate chow down in/on the substrate.

Regarding the bba and other growths, change your lighting schedule, knock an hour off, see what happens. Watch out with the ferts, if you add too much algae can explode.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Go for the regular SAE. CAE's can get really aggressive as they mature.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Gordonrichards said:


> Nerite snails cleared up my 33 gallon tank in a few days. Glass is now clear as when I first got the tank. Red striped nerites!
> 
> Maylasian trumpets in the substrate chow down in/on the substrate.
> 
> Regarding the bba and other growths, change your lighting schedule, knock an hour off, see what happens. Watch out with the ferts, if you add too much algae can explode.


Too much fertilizer does not cause algae. Up your co2 and try dosing excel to get riid of the BBA.


----------



## Tezak (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be sad to see the CAEs go. I think I'll wait until they get to be a little bigger and a problem before I try to take them back to the LFS. I was at two LFS' yesterday and neither had any SAE in anyway.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

CAE's are the worst fish I've ever bought. My advice is to catch them and get rid of them if you have other fish in the tank. They suck small holes on other fish and they don't really eat algae. I can say that they won't even touch any type of thread algae. 

SAE's are your best bet, but as they mature even they won't clean up BBA. Once they discover fish flakes, it's all over. The absolute best thing you can do for your tank is balance it out. It may take some time, but it's the only thing that works long term.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Agreed, CAE grow to large, stop eating algae, and start feeding on fish coats.


----------



## riseabovethesun (Jul 15, 2010)

CAEs are awful. One killed one of my cardinals and never did anything but stir everyone up. It never touched the algae and it was just the worst purchase ever. I moved him to a different tank because I felt bad about killing him. He ended up jumping out of the tank and died on the carpet, guess it was his fate.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

you best bet is to ask your LFS owner if there willing to special order you a SAE.

although when i did this i got a false but seeing as i just wanted 1 i was more then happy to take him,
supper fun to watch and he keeps my glass and rocks relay clean, 
although he doesn't seem to touch the algae on my wood or plants


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I've had problems with CAE's in tanks less than 30 gallons, but in my 125 they are really great. I have one in particular that is close to 6 inches long and it still grazes along in the areas prone to algae. I know he eats algae for sure because he's large, does not eat the fish food I feed, and barely even touches the algae wafers I toss in occassionally for the otos. Agression is not a problem either, and I can only hypothesize that given plenty of space and dense plantings these fish stay pretty peaceful.

Other inhabitants are Apisto.macmasteri, Trig.espei, otocinclus, bristlenose pleco, zebra danios, and a massive crew of cories.


----------



## waterismyfriend (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd definately take the CAE back,
I just took a 1 1/2 CAE to walmart (thank goodness they took it back), hadn't bought fish from there in years but they had yoyo loaches so I picked one up real quick was in a hurry and didn't notice they grabbed a CAE, it sucked the bellies of my mollies as soon as it got the chance.
They grow up to a foot so be ready to have a large tank or have a LFS that takes in large fish.

Never picked up my yoyo loach though :neutral:.


----------



## UserJB007 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm following suit with all the previous posters

My CAE's were fitting in just fine when they were the largest in the tank. They were constantly grazing and only picking at each other.

Then I bought my 1st set of Discus. The Discus never got any peace! I kept the CAE's as well fed as possible, yet they still made a point to feed on the discus. IMO if you're not keeping large/expensive fish they can be a nice addition to your clean up crew. But if you have fish that you value over all else, take the time to keep the chemistry right and naturally reduce algae the best you can. It will be better in the long run anyways.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree with UserJB007- I've had several (one bit it on the carpet) and as long as I've kept them singularly, the happily smooch along the glass and driftwood. I've never seen mine go after other fish. Granted, I don't keep many big slow fish. But my lazy pearl gouramis have never had a problem either. Right now, mine's about 3 inches long and almost a year old. Definitely still eats algae and nothing else. 

I'm not saying you won't have a problem- I'm just substantiating the theory that one alone in a relatively peaceful tank seems ok.

BTW Chad320- as soon as I started dosing ferts, I got BBA. My CO2 is nice and high and my lighting moderate. Seems there's no hard-cut rule for these things. CAE still doesn't eat it though... :-(


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

SAE is the only algae eating fish that eats BBA. CAE not only will become aggressive but will also stop eating algae when fully grown. If you can't find SAE, try to find some Ottos, they are excellent clean crews and they don't get too big. or get plecos, only brushnose and crown plecos are recommended, as they won't grow over 4".


----------

